# Rental Property Insurance



## Banking2006 (25 Jul 2007)

Can anyone advise re. a good broker or company to offer insurance for rental property?

Thanks


----------



## Purple (25 Jul 2007)

Back in the day when I rented I used Insurance Consultants in Glenageary, Dublin. Ph. 2806254. I don't know if they are the cheapest but their service is excellent.


----------



## Zippy (25 Jul 2007)

www.123.ie


----------



## Bronte (26 Jul 2007)

I recommend David Sexton at 

O’Leary Insurances Ltd.

021-4536829

for rental properties as I had some problems going direct to insurance companies. 

Mod's if there is anything wrong with me putting this on here please feel free to delete it. I have no affiliation other than as a satisfied client.


----------



## Butter (26 Jul 2007)

Try going to the insurance company that you currently have your own house insurance with.  Bank of Ireland insured an investment property for me at a reasonable cost.  If it is an apartment then the chances are that the management fee covers building insurance anyway and you will just need to cover your contents and have public liability.


----------



## mask (27 Jul 2007)

Hi ,
     I have recently insured my rented house. I got a very good deal from Ulster Bank House insurance.
It is also worth telephoning 123.IE for a Quote as they were prepared to compete on the price . They initially quoted forty euro higher than UB but then revised that to ten under the UB price. I decided to take UB for the quality of the cover offered.


----------

